# Clutch fly rods



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone have one? Are there any fly shops in Texas that stock them?


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

Try Fishing Tackle Unlimited. (North Location off of I-10). Awesome rods. 7wt is one of the finest I've casted. I believe they have the 7,8,9wts at FTU.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice. I go in there all the time. Just never thought to look for them....I'm scared to cast one, I may fall in love $$$$


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

You'll prob have to ask for them. They have a few demos but don't think they're stocked on the shelves just yet. I've casted the 7 & 8. Awesome rods. I now own the 7wt. Lol. I think they just got in the 9wt demo as well. Good luck.


----------



## EclecticRednek (Feb 3, 2014)

Non-guides beware, Ponzi Scheme in progress! Clutch will happily take money from normal customers in effort to supply guides rods as part of a philosophy to have the guides tout Clutch. Unless you have 4 - 5 months to take possession of rod after (PAYING) and listen to countless reasons for not shipping do not buy from this guy. All for supporting guides to build a brand from scratch but be honest and tell me your not planning on sending me a rod for 4 months before you take my cash.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

EclecticRednek said:


> Non-guides beware, Ponzi Scheme in progress! Clutch will happily take money from normal customers in effort to supply guides rods as part of a philosophy to have the guides tout Clutch. Unless you have 4 - 5 months to take possession of rod after (PAYING) and listen to countless reasons for not shipping do not buy from this guy. All for supporting guides to build a brand from scratch but be honest and tell me your not planning on sending me a rod for 4 months before you take my cash.


No truth to this at all. Eclectic ******* posted this same message on Microskiff. Link below.

I personally have had exceptional customer service. My rod was shipped in 5 days. 3 business days to be exact, excluding the weekend. For me personally, these are my favorite rods to date. Lee and Clutch are a First Class operation. If you're in the Houston area, please PM me and I will be happy to let you cast the 2 rods I own. (7wt TSx and 8wt Theory). Also, I have NO affiliation with Clutch, just a SATISFIED / Happy customer.

Microskiff Link: http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1418586109


----------



## fishdfly (Sep 12, 2010)

At over $700, I will keep fishing my TFO's.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have a review one way or the other but I'd be leery of dropping $700+ on a rod that wasn't from an established manufacturer.


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

A nice rod still won't help you catch fish


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

At that price point there are many excellent choices.


----------

